# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  matične stanice -  dobra stvar ili dobar marketing?!?

## brita-brigita

matične stanice su dobar biznis, a mi - u djecu zaljubljeni majke i ocevi, uvijek želimo našim malim najbolje.

tako su nas i uvjerili (ili nas svakodnevno uvjeravajo), da so MS najbolja stvar, koju možemo pružiti naši djeci.

dal je stvarno tako?

zar nas nisu uvjerili na sličan način, ko nekoliko godina prije, da majčino mlijeko nije dovoljno dobro i da djeca trebaju pelene do 3godine ?

ali apsurd je još veći.
medicinski porod zamijenio je prirodne postupke i doveo do puno različitih poteškoča. u tom dijelu ja bi se (s obzirom na topic) skoncentrirala na rezanje pupčane vrpce. djete je u slučaju ranog rezanja oštečeno za 20-50% krvi i za (svoje!) matične stanice, koje - istina je -  djete treba tekom života, ali SAD!, ne za 15 ili 20 godina!

Prihvatili smo, da nam doktori uzmu nešto, što pripada djeci, puno naplatimo za to, a na kraju - nikakve garancije, da ćemo s tim moč nešto napravit, kad nam zatreba.

jer sva "obečanja" su zasad samo špekulacije, lijepe rijeći a  šte će moć s njima u praksi napravit, nitko zapravo nezna. neznaju ni, dal če količina bit dovoljna za odraslog čovjeka, ni kakva će bit kvaliteta.

naravno, tehnologija će ići naprijed, nema sumnje... ali je pitanje, dal to stvarno trebamo ili je u igri samo još jedno stvaranje potrebe, koja do sad nije postojala?!?

ne kažem, da se ne odlućite za bankiranje MS, ali odlućite se informirani i s druge strane, ne samo iz reklame onih, koji će na vas zaradit €€€!


što o tome misli priznat gin u sloveniji:
http://med.over.net/forum5/read.php?...86#msg-4074286
http://med.over.net/forum5/read.php?...88#msg-1049488

a više o tome što rano rezanje vrpce (koje je uvjet za bankiranje) znači, naći čete na googeu ako tražite:
early cord clamping risks
delayed cord clamping
lotus birth
etc...[/b]

----------


## mayda

Upravo o tome sam nekidan razgovarala s prijateljicom koja radi kao dr. na pedijatriji u jednoj bolnici u Njemačkoj, a nedavno je rodila i nije sačuvala ms. Kaže da često na kolegijima razgovaraju o toj temi i uglavnom je zaključak isti : marketing u cilju dobre zarade i ne baš tolike mogućnosti realne pomoći djetetu koliko se priča. Kako se meni bliži termin, MM i ja smo razmišljali o tome da sačuvamo ms, međutim sada se dvoumim. Ne razumijem slovenski, ali potrudit ću se ovo pročitati jer me baš zanima.

----------


## Arwen

meni su nažalost ionako prerezali pupčanu vrpcu prerano i nisu sačuvali MS pa  :/

----------


## Mum2Be

Moja necakinja je prezivjela zahvaljujuci maticnim stanicama iz pupkovine svoje sestre!!!

----------


## Majuška

Mum2be - daj nam molim te ispričaj nešto više o tome!

Mislim da nas gotovo sve na ovom forumu zanima ova tema, pogotovo kada neki tvrde da je pohranjivanje samo marketing.

Druga stvar je da nitko ne zna ništa o tome o kojim bolnicama u RH se radi, koliko košta čuvanje itd. itd.

----------


## VedranaV

Mene zanima da li je matične stanice moguće uzeti u dovoljnoj količini iz posteljice i to kada pupčana vrpca prestane pulsirati, tj. kada dijete dobije svu krv koja je njegova, koja mu treba da bi se spriječila anemija.

----------


## Isabel

> Moja necakinja je prezivjela zahvaljujuci maticnim stanicama iz pupkovine svoje sestre!!!


Ovu priču želimo čuti!   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Mum2Be

Prosle godine u 9 mj. moja 4godisnja necakinja je obolila od leukemije.
Moja sestra je tad bila u 8mj. trudnoce. Cim je dr. na Salati saznala da je trudna, rekla je da dodje roditi u Petrovu radi pohrane MS. (Tada su to jos radili iskljucivo kada je bilo potrebno za vec oboljelog clana obitelji).

Necakinja je imala tezi oblik leukemije (da sad ne idem u detalje) koja je zahtjevala transplantaciju maticnih stanica ili kostane srzi.

Transplantirana je u 3mj. i uspjesno se oporovlja, ovih dana cekamo i njen povratak u Zadar.  :Heart:  

Hvala Bogu na razvoju tehnologije i medicine jer u protivnom ne zelim ni misliti sto bi bilo....

Mislim da je kod pohranjivanja rizik minimalan (ako ga uopce i ima, a ionako ne cekaju da pupcana vrpca prestane pulsirati), a dobit, za ne daj Boze jednom, velika.

----------


## brita-brigita

> Mene zanima da li je matične stanice moguće uzeti u dovoljnoj količini iz posteljice i to kada pupčana vrpca prestane pulsirati, tj. kada dijete dobije svu krv koja je njegova, koja mu treba da bi se spriječila anemija.


mislim, da ne, ali ču pitat. znam samo, da trebaju uzeti kri dok se posteljica još ne porodi i da trebaju barem 60ml.

inace, ja mislim, da anemija nije ni tako velik problem. (tako misli i WHO, jer je njihov stav, da se anem. izljeći u par mjeseci brez nekih komplikacija).

moje osobno mišljenje je, da je vaditi ms u principu slično tome, da bi nakon poroda izvadili 1 bubreg i zamrznuli ga - za slučaj, da ga kasnije u životu trebamo ili ga treba netko od blizkih. 

a brzo rezanje vrpce bez pohrane ms - ko da vadimo bubreg i bacimo ga...

----------


## filipova mama

Moja poznanica ima leukemiju i rekla mi je da na jesen ide na transplataciju matičnih stanica i to svojih sebi. Kada joj se stanje (uz pomoć lijekova) stabiliziralo i leukociti pali na normalu, uzeli su joj MS i pohranili ih. Ako će biti potrebe, transplatirat će joj ih na jesen.

----------


## ronin

Moja mama je pobijedila Non Hodkin zahvaljujući vlastitoj koštanoj srži.Iako,bolja je opcija bila donor,no kako joj je brat poginuo u ratu odlučili su se za njene stanice.

----------


## Saradadevii

> Mene zanima da li je matične stanice moguće uzeti u dovoljnoj količini iz posteljice i to kada pupčana vrpca prestane pulsirati, tj. kada dijete dobije svu krv koja je njegova, koja mu treba da bi se spriječila anemija.


"The number of possible risks do exist, not least of which is disruption to the third stage of labour and those important first few minutes after birth. This is because the blood needs to be collected as soon as possible, and ideally while the placenta remains in utero.
*Cord blood banking is pretty incompatible with a physiological third stage of labour*. it also delays active menagement, and it may lead to inaccurate cord blood sampling if this is needed....

Sarah Buckley's  (2005) consideration of the evidence on early cord clamping led to her suggesting that cord blood collection is fairly illogical in that we are removing blood to treat a possible (but unlikely) future problem at the very point when babies need to choose how much of their blood they need for themselves.
...the notion of cord blood banking offers *a paradox. Unles a family member is already ill (and that is a whole new can of worms), here we have a procedure that takes a substance from a person who needs it at the time, on the basis that there is a tiny possibility that they, or someone else, might need it later in life."*
Sara Wicham, nezavisna primaljska konzultantica i predavacica, Engleska, u clanku objavljenom u The Practicing Midwife, July 2007

----------


## mama_jos_malo

> Kako se meni bliži termin, MM i ja smo razmišljali o tome da sačuvamo ms, međutim sada se dvoumim. Ne razumijem slovenski, ali potrudit ću se ovo pročitati jer me baš zanima.


EVO prevela sam taj tekst dr. Pušenjaka

S uzimanjem i pohranom matičnih stanica naravno nema loših iskustava, jer je naime riječ o tehničkom postupku pražnjenja posteljice,obrade krvi i pohranjivanju tkiva koje se i tako baca. Problematičnija je ocjena potrebe, korisnosti i troškova tog čina. Ako su u nekoj obitelji česta krvna oboljenja (leukemija,limfomi itd.) onda je na mogućnost "rezerve u matičnim stanicama" smisleno razmisliti, ali da bi svatko ulagao na slijepo u moguću potrebu za takvim liječenjem, čini mi se kao opako pretjerivanje.
Naravno da je to osobna odluka i investicija za svoje dijete, ali treba znati, da uz spomenute načine upotrebe, za sada o budućoj mogućoj upotrebi tih stanica samo najavljuju i dobivaju "obećavajuće rezultate istraživanja", ali za to nažalost još nema uvjerljivih dokaza. Bolesti za koje se preporučuje upotreba matičnih stanica iznimno su rijetke i vjerojatnost da nekoga bez obiteljske povijesti za bolest, takva bolest pogodi red veličina manji  je od 1 naprema 1000, ako sam pragmatičan to dakle znači da je vjerojatnost da će neka osoba, koja ima pohranjene matične stanice, iste trebati manje od 1:500, drugim riječima u pohranjivanje treba uložiti približno milijun eura sredstava, da bi nekome (naravno ne znamo kome od njih) spasili život.
Ukratko, nekome tko ima svega dovoljno i previše i ne zna kamo bi utaknuo 2000 eura viška novaca, svakako bi investiciju u matične stanice njegovog djeteta preporučio, međutim nekome tko ima dovoljno briga za vlastitu egzistenciju - to ne mogu.


Iako je postojala opcija pohrane ms u Feldbachu, nismo se na to odlučili. Vjerujem da je dobro da je vrpca otpulsirala.

*brita-brigita* sviđa mi se ova usporedba s bubregom  :Wink:

----------


## brita-brigita

baš sam jučer dobila još jednu informaciju o ms a trebam dobiti sasvim sigurne detajle, pa ču se onda opet javit. a u principu stvar je u tome, da ako ide za genetske bolesti, upotreba (kot vlasnika) ms u praksi nema smisla, jer su i one genetski "oštečene".

pa ima logike u tome, zar ne?

a druga stvar: dr. pušenjak ne prihavaća mogučnosti, da je rano rezanje p. vrpce štetno, pa se mu zbog toga uzimanje ms ne ćini sporno s te strane.

Saradadevii, hvala za informacije - kada se sakupljaju ms... sam zvala ali nikoga dobila na telefon... 

a evo još razmišljam... ako trebaju barem 60ml krvi, a dijete ima u grubom prosječno 80ml/kg, to bi znaćilo kod dijeteta od
4kg: 320 ml krvi
3,5kg: 280 ml krvi
3kg: 240 ml krvi

a tih "minimalno 60ml" u tom istom primjeru, koji idu u vrećicu, umjesto u tijelo znaći:
barem 19% kod 4kg
barem  21% kod 3,5kg
barem 25% kod 3kg teške dijece

zanimljivo, dr. green (koji opet nema problema s ranim rezanjem vrpce, uf ti doktori  :? ) kaže u jednom odgovoru, da čovjeku (odraslom ili dijetetu) kod vadenja krvi nebi smijeli oduzeti više od 5% u razdoblju od 24 sata. Ali je i to opasna granica. Idealno bi trebalo biti do max 3%. a 20% na poćetku života prihvatljivo je?!? :/

ref: http://www.drgreene.org/body.cfm?id=...etail&ref=1617

----------


## MGrubi

> (koji opet nema problema s ranim rezanjem vrpce, uf ti doktori  :? )


pa dap priznaju da im je trenutačna praksa ranog rezanja pupčane ne samo pogrešna nego i štetna  
moš mislit da će priznati

----------


## MGrubi

> inace, ja mislim, da anemija nije ni tako velik problem. (tako misli i WHO, jer je njihov stav, da se anem. izljeći u par mjeseci brez nekih komplikacija).


da , izliječi se, što bi značilo da bebu ugrozimo, izazovemo anemiju i onda je liječimo

----------


## brita-brigita

> brita-brigita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> inace, ja mislim, da anemija nije ni tako velik problem. (tako misli i WHO, jer je njihov stav, da se anem. izljeći u par mjeseci brez nekih komplikacija).
> 
> 
> da , izliječi se, što bi značilo da bebu ugrozimo, izazovemo anemiju i onda je liječimo


da, da, slažem se! nisam mislila, da nije problem, nego da ima još večih u ovoj situaciji, a da jih nitko ni ne liječi. kad potencialni manjak vitamina k kompenziraju s injekcijom tog vitamina, manjak ms nikada se ne nadoknadi, jer nemaju čime.

ja trenutačno tražim mogučnost "lotus" poroda. ako ima koja informacije, gdje je to moguče (trenutačno znam za 1 u njemačkoj, ali mi je ipak malo daleko (1000km). bi se možda moglo kot monike felber?!? raspitujem se još kod jedne primalje kod klagenfurta, ali bi mi bilo s jedne strane drago, da je to več radila, ne da joj je prvi put. mada je to po mom toliko prirodno, da ni u stvari ne treba imat iskustva, samo volju, da to napravi... u stvari, točnije bi bilo "ne napravi"  :Wink:  (rezanje vrpce).

----------


## mamuška

moje dijete će donirati stanice. neka bude anemično, bolje i to, nego da umre još neka Ana Rukavina.  :Sad:

----------


## Brunda

> u principu stvar je u tome, da ako ide za genetske bolesti, upotreba (kot vlasnika) ms u praksi nema smisla, jer su i one genetski "oštečene".


Ne mora biti. Jer ne znači da je bolest nasljedna u 100%-tnom obliku.
Npr. Sven ima nasljedni metabolički poremećaj a "samo" je 25% mogućnosti da ga i drugo dijete naslijedi. I to u slučaju da su oba roditelja nosioci. Ako je samo jedan onda je ta mogućnost još duplo smanjena.
Koliko znam i dijabetes je metabolički poremećaj a na popisu je bolesti koje se mogu liječiti ms.

----------


## aenea

Potpisujem mamušku. I baš si nešto mislim..obzirom sam i sama u situaciji da se u toku mog liječenja spominjala autotransplantacija (obzirom nemam braće i sestara, a mogućnost da bi mi stanice majke ili oca odgovarale je zaista mala), ovakva mogućnost bi mi znatno olakšala situaciju. Da je u vrijeme mog rođenja tako nešto bilo moguće. Naravno, svatko treba odlučiti za sebe..samo..iako trenutno matične stanice ne liječe veliki postotak bolesti, a i same te bolesti srećom nisu tako jako učestale - nisu nimalo bezazlene. U redu je biti optimističan i ne razmišljati na način da će baš tebe ili tvoje dijete tako nešto pogoditi, ipak i taj postotak oboljelih ljudi postoji i sigurno nisu očekivali da će baš njih pogoditi. Nemam dijete, nadam mu se, ali sigurna sam da ću napraviti apsolutno sve da mu pohranim ms.

----------


## brita-brigita

> u principu stvar je u tome, da ako ide za genetske bolesti, upotreba (kot vlasnika) ms u praksi nema smisla, jer su i one genetski "oštečene".
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ne mora biti. Jer ne znači da je bolest nasljedna u 100%-tnom obliku.
> Npr. Sven ima nasljedni metabolički poremećaj a "samo" je 25% mogućnosti da ga i drugo dijete naslijedi. I to u slučaju da su oba roditelja nosioci. Ako je samo jedan onda je ta mogućnost još duplo smanjena.
> Koliko znam i dijabetes je metabolički poremećaj a na popisu je bolesti koje se mogu liječiti ms.


krivo si me shvatila.
ako sačuvamo ms od djeteta, koje ima genetski poremećaj, isto i njegove matične stanice nose u sebi genetski poremečaj.
što znači da trebamo ms drugog dijeteta (ili drugog donora), koje nije genetski oštečeno, za prvog, koji je razvio bolest zbog genetskih predispozicija.

ali se postavlja pitanje, dal nismo u ovom položaju porasti takvih bolesti baš zbog "medicinskih"intervencija, kao što su cijepljenje, rano rezanje p. vrpce i slično?!?
medicina s jedne strane onemoguči tijelu da odradi svoj posao zbog čega uspostavi neke strane mehanizme... naravno, da tijelo kapitulira na neki razini.

mamuška, nije bit u anemiji. možda če zbog manjka svojih ms oboljet za neku bolešču. možda češ ti tada reći, hvala bogu, da imamo ms u banci, ali možda dijete nebi ni oboljelo, da mu se jih ne uzima na početku... da ne govorimo u koliko % stanice u praksi pomažu...

naravno, da odgovori i odluke nisu jednostavni... i kako sam već naglasila, ne kažem, da jih ne bankirajte. samo mi se čini, da smo jako neinformirani i ne poznajemo veče slike. ja sam kot 1. dijeteta žalila, što bankiranje nije bilo moguće, ali čitala sam o njemu... sada, u drugoj trudnoči, počela sam malo više čitat o tome (ne samo reklamu od onih, koji od toga žive). i unatoč tome, da sam bila 100% prije, da je to super stvar, čini mi se baš suprutno.

i koliko je meni poznato, zdravljenje s stanicama iz kože - od odrasle osobe, puno je efikasnije, nego iz pupčane vrpce.

----------


## VedranaV

Po hrvatskim zakonima maloljetnik ne smije biti donor, osim u iznimnim uvjetima. 




> Članak 15.
> 
> Dijelovi tijela smiju se uzeti samo osobi starijoj od osamnaest godina, pod uvjetom da je sposobna za rasuđivanje.
> 
> Članak 18.
> 
> Iznimno od odredbe članka 15. ovoga Zakona, može se odobriti uzimanje tkiva koje se obnavlja od maloljetne osobe te od punoljetne osobe koja nije sposobna za rasuđivanje ako su ispunjeni svi sljedeći uvjeti:
> 
> – nema na raspolaganju odgovarajućeg darivatelja koji je sposoban dati suglasnost,
> ...


http://www.nn.hr/clanci/sluzbeno/2004/3080.htm - ZAKON
O UZIMANJU I PRESAĐIVANJU DIJELOVA LJUDSKOG TIJELA U SVRHU LIJEČENJA

----------


## mamuška

> i koliko je meni poznato, zdravljenje s stanicama iz kože - od odrasle osobe, puno je efikasnije, nego iz pupčane vrpce.


meni je dr. iz Zaklade rekla upravo suprotno.

----------


## Mum2Be

> brita-brigita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i koliko je meni poznato, zdravljenje s stanicama iz kože - od odrasle osobe, puno je efikasnije, nego iz pupčane vrpce.
> 
> 
> meni je dr. iz Zaklade rekla upravo suprotno.


Sa stanicama odrasle osobe oporavak je brzi, ali sa MS je najmanji rizik reakcije primatelja protiv davatelja (GVHD).

----------


## Saradadevii

> raspitujem se još kod jedne primalje kod klagenfurta, ali bi mi bilo s jedne strane drago, da je to več radila, ne da joj je prvi put. mada je to po mom toliko prirodno, da ni u stvari ne treba imat iskustva, samo volju, da to napravi... u stvari, točnije bi bilo "ne napravi


u pravu si, ne treba imati nikakvo iskustvo nego samo dobru volju da ti udovolji i da ne pronadje razlog za rezanje.
I dobru volju da ti pomogne oko pranja i balzamiranja, ako nema nikoga drugoga u blizini.
Ako trebas neki pozitivni strucni clanak na tu temu (da je udobrovoljis   :Smile:  ),
javi mi se.

----------


## brita-brigita

mislim, da je kod ms iz p. vrpce problem i to, da se mugu pretvorit u bilo kakvu stanicu, pa čak u tumor, a kod odraslih, nema tog problema.

*saradadevii*, daj, mojlim te za dobar stručni članak. može na pp. imam inače dosta materiala, ali novi i dobar nikad ne šteti.  :Wink:  zapravo sada trebam udobrovoljit jednog doktora. koji - čudo - spreman je možda čak pokušat. obečala sam mu literaturu.

ali me čak i više zanimaju refer. iz drugih zemalja i planirala sam kontaktirati baš tebe zbog toga.

na internetu sam pronašla informacije, da rade to i kod   carskog.  to znaći, da to rade u bolnicama, ne samo babice. možda neka od vas zna za bolnicu u kojoj su spremni i na to (bez obzira gdje na svijetu - usa, australija,eu,....) . jer mislim, da bi bila dobra ref., da ne izgleda, da to rade samo"lude žene kod kuće"  :Wink: 

kako je s tom praksom u engleskoj?

puno hvala!

ps. imaš i ti iskustva s tim, ili poznanice?

----------


## MGrubi

a šta se dešava s ms ako ih nije bilo potrebno upotrijebiti ? do kad se čuvaju? koliki im je rok "valjanosti"
zar nije bolja koštana srž?
ipak ms su namjenjeni bebi , a ko zna koliko današnjih bolesti je povezano upravo s rutinom ranog rezanja pupčane ....

----------


## tweety

> ako sačuvamo ms od djeteta, koje ima genetski poremećaj, isto i njegove matične stanice nose u sebi genetski poremečaj.


ovom logikom ni autotransplantacija ne bi imala smisla  :?

----------


## Mum2Be

> zar nije bolja koštana srž?
> ipak ms su namjenjeni bebi , a ko zna koliko današnjih bolesti je povezano upravo s rutinom ranog rezanja pupčane ....


Koliko ja znam, MS su najnezrelije stanice i adaptiraju se lakse neko stanice iz kostane srzi. Zato i je najmanji rizik reakcije primatelja protiv davatelja.

----------


## MGrubi

tnx   :Kiss:  
ja ne znam ništa o tome

----------


## aenea

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> zar nije bolja koštana srž?
> ipak ms su namjenjeni bebi , a ko zna koliko današnjih bolesti je povezano upravo s rutinom ranog rezanja pupčane ....
> 
> 
> Koliko ja znam, MS su najnezrelije stanice i adaptiraju se lakse neko stanice iz kostane srzi. Zato i je najmanji rizik reakcije primatelja protiv davatelja.


X

----------


## Felix

brigita, ako ces kontaktirati felbericu u grazu u vezi lotus poroda, svakako javi sto je odgovorila, bas me zanima  :Smile:  
mislim da joj to nije praksa ali ne vidim razloga da odbije tako nesto.

----------


## gejsha

Ja sam za sve sto nekome moze pomoci.. 
A matične stanice i tako zavrse u "smecu" .
Ako mi se sto desi nedaj boze voljela bi da sve sto se iz mene moze iskoristiti da se iskoristi..  :Wink:

----------


## Saradadevii

> saradadevii, daj, mojlim te za dobar stručni članak. može na pp.


napisi mi u pp svoju postansku adresu pa cu ti ga poslati.
Izasao je u britanskom primaljskom casopisu The Practising Midwife, napisala ga je nezavisna primalja koja ima iskustvo lotos rodjenja.




> kako je s tom praksom u engleskoj? 
> ps. imaš i ti iskustva s tim, ili poznanice?


praksa je poznata medju nezavisnim primaljama; medju onima koje rade u okviru nacionalnog zdravstvenog sustava, bas i nije. Ali su nacelno otvoreni za to (ako ne pronadju neki prijeko potreban razlog za rezanjem, a to im nije tesko obzirom da su vodjeni raznim protokolima...).
Moja cura je lotusica.

----------


## brita-brigita

> Mene zanima da li je matične stanice moguće uzeti u dovoljnoj količini iz posteljice i to kada pupčana vrpca prestane pulsirati, tj. kada dijete dobije svu krv koja je njegova, koja mu treba da bi se spriječila anemija.


kontaktirala sam zastupnika cryo-save za sloveniju - http://www.neocelica.si/
pitala sam jih, dal je moguče sačekati, da p.v. prestane pulzirati, i da se onda uzme krv... ali nemaju pojma. :? rekli su, da to treba pitati dr. koji će uzet krv iz p.v.    :Rolling Eyes:   :/

----------


## VedranaV

Ovdje ima svašta zanmiljivo:

http://www.gentlebirth.org/archives/cordIssues.html

Npr. 




> For delayed clamping and cutting (and yes, it could be as delayed as post birth of the placenta), we cleansed the surface of the placenta and put the needle of a blood transfusion collection set directly into one of the big vessels - usually at the cord implantation site. The rest is easy - put the bag lower than the placenta and let gravity and the vacuum in the bag do the rest of the work. 
> For most births, we were able to collect an adequate amount of blood. The time between birth of baby and birth of placenta had little to do with the success of the collection. The time between birth of placenta and collection of the blood had more impact - if we waited too long, the blood clotted in the vessels. We generally set up a spot to do the collection when getting set up for the birth so that one of the midwives could be responsible for getting it started and still be attentive to the needs of the woman or the other midwife. I sometimes taped the tubing to the cord so I could just let it flow while doing other things.

----------


## lasica

pošto mi je baka umrla od leukemije nisam htjela riskirati i uzeli smo MS u vinogradskoj.nisam znala za ove "Nuspojave" ranog rezanja pupkovine,ali i da jesam vjerojatno bi me bilo strah riskirati ne uzeti ih s obzirom na moju povijest bolesti.a i razmišljali smo kako se brzo medicina razvija možda se i uporaba MS proširi pa zlu ne trebalo...inače,znanstvenici su otkrili da u plodovoj vodi ima puno više tih stanica nego u pupkovini pa se sad to istražuje-tako nešto sam čitala.to bi onda bilo lakše uzeti ukoliko ti ne pukne vodenjak prijevremeno.ali opet,onda moraš na prokidanje vodenjaka,što je isto samo po sebi upitno.. :/

----------


## petarpan

nedavno sam sjedeći na kavi sa jednom poznanicom čula njenu teoriju urote...,s kojom se baš i ne slažem, nije nemoguće, ali evo iznjet ću je ovdje...

ona neće pohranjivati MS jer ju je strah da danas sutra djete nekog bogataša ne oboli od teške bolesti, pa da netko ne otme njeno dijete da bi izlječio svoje... :/ 

eto koliko daleko idemo kada su nam stvari nove i nepoznate...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mum2Be

Podaci o donoru su tajni svima, pa i samom primaocu.

----------


## petarpan

ma je, to je jasno, ali kao i u svakoj teoriji zavjere, tako, pretpostavljam i u ovoj ima ono-nema toga šta lova ne može.

----------


## koksy

I MM i ja vec danima raspravljamo dali da pohranimo ili doniramo ms. Ja sam dobrovoljni darivatelj krvi, na popisu sam za kostanu srz a i organe u slucaju smrti. Baka od MM-a je umrla od leukemije i zbog toga me vuce da ms ne doniram nego pohranim. Mislim da dajem dovoljno i da mogu i imam pravo biti malo "sebicna". Ali iskreno, slabo sam upucena u sve to. Moze li mi netko reci, dali na SD vade ms? I ako vade, dali ih ja prije moram obavijestiti o tome ili to mogu zatraziti na porodu?

----------


## pisalica-brisalica

MM zvao Rebro, vađenje krvi iz pupkovine nije u kontradikciji sa čekanjem da pupčana vrpca otpulsira. Navodno se krv dobiva iz posteljice.

Čak i da ne pohranimo krv u privatnu banku, ako je istina da pupkovina može otpulsirati, bilo bi je krajnje sebično ne donirati. 
Prihvaćam da možda nikad MS neće trebati ni našoj bebi ni našoj obitelji, ali nekome trebaju, nekome tko ih ne može dobiti, a velika baza donora omogućava da se lakše nađe kompatibilni davaoc. Trošak je materijalni testiranja (tipiziranja) krvi. Mislim da se to isplati ako će to nekome spasiti život. Tu za mene dilema prestaje.

----------


## ivarica

tko je na rebru dao takvu info?
jucer smo razgovarale s jednom doktoricom s rebra koja radi bas na ovom, rekla je da se u slucaju doniranja ili pohrane ms pupcana vrpca treba presjeci unutar minute, max dvije (mozda je to njima cekanje?)

----------


## pisalica-brisalica

Misconception:

"Cord blood collection takes important blood away from my baby."
Fact:


Cord blood is normally discarded with the umbilical cord after it is clamped and cut. When you ask to have your baby's cord blood collected, the one and only change from the normal procedure is that after birth-after the cord is cut-the baby's cord blood is collected rather than thrown away. Collections can take place even after the placenta has delivered.

http://www.cordblood.com/cord_blood_...ions/index.asp

----------


## VedranaV

Ako se može čekati dok pupkovina otpulsira i skupiti dovoljno iz posteljice, super.

----------


## Brunda

Ne znam jel' se može ili ne može, ali kod nas ju skupljaju iz pupkovine.
Prošli tjedan mi je ginekolog objašnjavao postupak i sigurno se ne čeka da pupkovina otpulsira nego se krv odmah uzima.

----------


## tulip

Koliko sam shvatila, bitna je i količina, tj. bolji su rezultati s većom količinom. Znači, ako bi se išlo na neku srednju varijantu-da se malo pričeka pa onda ostatak skupi-pitanje je da li bi se skupilo dovoljno.

Općenito me zanima još jedna stvar-ako se jednom upotrijebe matične stanice, to je to, je l tako? Pretpostavljam da nema mogućnosti da se iskoristi samo djelomično pa mi to ostavlja prostora za moralne dileme. Naravno da se nadam da nikom nikad neće trebati...Ali npr., u slučaju potrebe iskoriste se matične stanice-sve NedajBože-za brata ili sestru, a ako ikad -NedajBože-ustreba za dijete čije su matične stanice-onda više nema?

----------


## tulip

Sa stranica Zaklade Ana Rukavina:
"Da li je važan volumen krvi iz pupkovine?
DA, potrebno je prikupiti svaki mililitar krvi iz pupkovine. Naime, broj matičnih stanica proporcionalan je volumenu krvi iz pupkovine. U većini slučajeva broj matičnih stanica u korelaciji je s pohranjem volumenom. Što je veći volumen, više je stanica. To je posebno značajno u slučaju kada se umbilikalna krv donira za opće potrebe. U slučaju kada se krv iz pupkovine pohranjuje za vlastitu potrebu, volumen je važan, ali nije presudan za uspjeh liječenja, jer se u večini slučajeva krv iz pupkovine pohranjuje u svrhu budućeg liječenja osobe čija je umbilikalna krv."

----------


## tulip

Još nešto:
"Da li se svaka umbilikalna krv može pohraniti u banku?
Na žalost NE. Kako se radi o transplantatu, potrebno je udovoljiti strogim kriterijima broja pohranjenih stanica, sterilnosti te odsutnosti zaraznih bolesti. Prema iskustvima drugih banaka, *tek svaka treća donirana umbilikalna krv može se pohraniti*, jer zadovoljava sve kriterije. 
U slučaju obiteljske banke, jedini uvjet je dovoljan broj stanica, dok drugi kriteriji osim sterilnosti nisu presudni. U ovom slučaju se ne radi HLA tipizacija niti virusološka obrada. U onim slučajevima kada je prikupljen malen volumen ili je broj stanica, obitelj odlučuje da li će unatoč toj činjenici ipak pohraniti krv iz pupkovine"

----------


## Brunda

> U slučaju obiteljske banke, jedini uvjet je dovoljan broj stanica, dok drugi kriteriji osim sterilnosti nisu presudni


Ovo nije točno.
U ugovoru piše i da je obavezno majčino testiranje na uzročnike zaraznih bolesti u opsegu koji je potreban za sigurnu pohranu. Testira se na viruse hepatitisa B i C, HIV 1/2 (virus koji uzrokuje AIDS) i sifilis.
Ako neki od testova bude pozitivan krv iz pupkovine se ne pohranjuje u banku.

----------


## tulip

Ovo mi ima smisla, jedino ne znam kad se treba to testiranje napraviti, unaprijed? Najbolje da si naručim taj ugovor, je l se i to plaća?

----------


## Brunda

Testiraju te u rodilištu.
A ugovor se ne plaća. Naruči ga telefonski sa Rebra. Oni će ti uz ugovor poslati i hrpu upitnika i predračun ali to te ne obvezuje na ništa.

----------


## tulip

Hvala draga, ovo je bilo ekspeditivno  :Smile:

----------


## pisalica-brisalica

> tko je na rebru dao takvu info?
> jucer smo razgovarale s jednom doktoricom s rebra koja radi bas na ovom, rekla je da se u slucaju doniranja ili pohrane ms pupcana vrpca treba presjeci unutar minute, max dvije (mozda je to njima cekanje?)


imaš pravo!
zvala sam osobno ponovno da rješim tu dilemu i da pitam sve što me zanima. Prema njima se mora odmah rezati jer je bolje da je što više krvi kako je objasnila osoba koju nisam tražila da se predstavi. Pitala me tko nas roditelje fila s tim informacijama da treba pričekati s rezanjem pupčane vrpce i zašto ja mislim da je to neophodno, zašto uopće mislim da je ta krv djetetu potrebna, ona čak može djetetu i štetiti zbog povećanog broja eritrocita (negdje sam našla da je taj rizik kod zdrave novorođenčati mali) i da su baš nedavno imali rasprave na tu temu i da još ništa nije znanstveno dokazano... :shock:  :shock: Pa meni se baš i ne da čekati da se dokaže na mom djetetu!!! Rekla sam da sam do informacija došla na internetu - odgvor je bio pa dobro tamo se nađu i veće gluposti od toga.  :Mad:  Koja bahatost! Rekla sam joj da je u našem zdravstvu to očito jedini način da se dođe do nekakvih informacija, pogotovo onih koji ne idu u prilog praksi u našim bolnicama. Na kraju se morala složiti sa mnom da je umbilikalna krv bebina krv i da pripada njoj s obzirom da je dio krvotoka između bebe i posteljice i odvojen je od majčinog. 

O bože, svakakvih argumenata! Baš smo se ohladili od te ideje nakon toga, a stvarno smo htjeli donirati, bilo bi to baš lijepo!
  :/

Bilo bi dobro kad bi netko napravio objektivan intervju sa zakladom i ukazao i na pozitivne ina negativne strane doniranja. I stvarno bih voljela čuti nastavak te priče. Npr. je li moguće da se pričeka da vrpca otpulsira a da ipak ostane dovoljno krvi za donaciju? 

Vječiti optimist!  :Grin:

----------


## VedranaV

Evo jedne zanimljive i dramatične priče o čovjeku koji je preživio zahvaljujući donaciji matičnih stanica iz krvi pupkovine:

http://discovermagazine.com/2008/apr...netic-identity

----------


## ella

ja sam rodila u petom mjesecu prosle godine i frisko prije toga se pocela skupljat ms (iako oni kazu da je od osmog mj) i donirli smo ms jer ja brijem na pozitivu da to meni nece trebat a i ako slucajno bude njene ms su u banci 

s obzirom da u nasim bolnicama ionako rezu pupcanu ranije htjela sam bar nekome pomoci

----------


## loo

ja sam pohranila ms svoga djeteta i najmanje mi nije zao.

----------


## N31

Hajdemo stvari postaviti ovako.
Zamislite da vam dijete ( ne daj Bože! ) oboli od leukemije i da su djetetu potrebne matične stanice, a vi ih niste sačuvali zbog toga što ne želite da se pupčana vrpca reže prije vremena ili zato što ne želite da vam dijete možda bude anemično. Znam da je teško staviti se u tu situaciju ali s obzirom na to da je moj otac prošao jednu slučnu proceduru ( autotransplantacija) i na to da sam ga svaki dan gledala kako pogledom ( jel drugačije nije mogao ) traži da mu se pomogne, mm i ja smo istog trena odlučili da ćemo sačuvati stanice našeg djeteta. Srećom moj je otac danas zdrav čovjek ali taj pogled neću zaboraviti dok sam živa. Ne želim se dovesti u situaciju da kažem: Mogla sam, a nisam. Pojela bih se živa. Dosad smo mislili da ćemo ići u privatnu banku ali su nam savjetovali da ipak krv pohranimo u javnu banku. Tako ćemo i učiniti. Najbolje vam je nazvati zakladu i izravno se interesirati. Već samo zbog one jedne spašene djevojčice s ove teme, vrijedi razmisliti.

----------


## ambrozija

mi se u st još uvijek moramo nadati kako će djeca 844 godine biti živa i zdrava. naime, nema načina za dostavu krvi iz pupokovine (još) u banku matičnih stanica, a čisto sumnjam da ću u okviru 24 sata od poroda tu krv moći dostaviti u zagreb.

navodno su u pregovoru s Poštom, ali još ništa nije riješeno.

----------


## sirius

> Hajdemo stvari postaviti ovako.
> Zamislite da vam dijete ( ne daj Bože! ) oboli od leukemije i da su djetetu potrebne matične stanice, a vi ih niste sačuvali zbog toga što ne želite da se pupčana vrpca reže prije vremena ili zato što ne želite da vam dijete možda bude anemično. Znam da je teško staviti se u tu situaciju ali s obzirom na to da je moj otac prošao jednu slučnu proceduru ( autotransplantacija) i na to da sam ga svaki dan gledala kako pogledom ( jel drugačije nije mogao ) traži da mu se pomogne, mm i ja smo istog trena odlučili da ćemo sačuvati stanice našeg djeteta. Srećom moj je otac danas zdrav čovjek ali taj pogled neću zaboraviti dok sam živa. Ne želim se dovesti u situaciju da kažem: Mogla sam, a nisam. Pojela bih se živa. Dosad smo mislili da ćemo ići u privatnu banku ali su nam savjetovali da ipak krv pohranimo u javnu banku. Tako ćemo i učiniti. Najbolje vam je nazvati zakladu i izravno se interesirati. Već samo zbog one jedne spašene djevojčice s ove teme, vrijedi razmisliti.


Inače ,jednom prilikom je hematolog sa Rebra  govorio o upotrebi matičnih stanica za dijete(čije su stanice pohranjne).Rekao je da se slućaju maligne bolesti djeteta nebi uzimali njegove stanice u obzir iz razloga što one u sebi imaju kapacitet da ponovo postanu maligne te bi tražili donatora.
E,sad ,trebalo bi i o tome razmisliti ili se barema raspitati kad se odlučuje na privatnu pohranu.

----------


## Diami

Kad smo već kod ranijeg ili kasnije rezanja pupkovine, nije li potrebno da bi se krv iz posteljice i pupkovine transferirala u bebu da beba bude na razini ili ispod razine posteljice barem minutu, dvije nakon porođaja? Da li se i to kod nas provodi kad se beba rodi (kad i ako ne prerežu odmah pupčanu vrpcu) ili se odmah beba prebaci mami na trbuh/prsa?

----------


## tulip

Znam za primjere da su napravili upravo to, tj. spustili bebu. Tako je sigurno bolje jer pomaže gravitacija, ali vjerojatno i bez toga beba dobije dosta? Čini mi se da neki doktori baš  jesu za kasno rezanje pupkovine, a ako se ne varam to promoviraju i na stranicama udruge primalja

----------


## N31

Da, Sirius.
I ja sam došla do sličnih informacija. Ne onih da postoji mogućnost da se maligne stanice ponove u budućnosti. Ja sam dobila upravo suprotne informacije što se toga tiče i to od doktorice koja radi baš na tom odjelu. Dobila sam informaciju da je uzimanje umbilikalne krvi tek treća opcija u liječenju. Ali to nije tema mog topića. Što to znači da taj hematolog radi direktno protiv onoga za što se zalaže Zaklada. Drugim riječima, rijetko tko bi po tome dao djetetovu krv jer ionako nije za njega. I još k tome to nazovi prerano rezanje vrpce. Čak i ako ne može pomoći mom djetetu, a može njenom ili njenom, ja ću tu krv pohraniti jer ću se nadati da negdje postoji majka koja slično razmišlja. Oca sam spominjala samo zato što znam koji je osjećaj kada gledaš da se netko tvoj muči. Ako želimo da se naša djeca manje muče ili brže ozdrave, onda ćemo svi bez razmišljanja pohraniti njihovu krv kad već imamo tu mogućnost. Eto, gospođa u Splitu nema tu mogućnost. Trebala bi nekoga zamoliti da joj iz Splita vozi krv na Rebro u Zagreb. ( Što i nije tako daleko s obzirom da se  mnogi roditelji odlučuju i na udaljenije destinacije ) Ali stvar je u tome da bi se i u Splitu trabala otvoriti takva banka. 
Istina je što ti kažeš da se prvo traže donori. Zato smo se mi i odlučili (između ostalog) na javnu banku.

----------


## sirius

Jasno mi je da postoji više struja ćak i među doktorima sa istog odjela.
Iskreno,bolja opcija meni osobno mi se čini pohrana u javnoj banci.
Privatna pohrana je skupa,a činjenica da će  nekome jednog dana zatrebati,te biti i iskoristiva je (hvala Bogu) jako mala.
E,sad druga je stvar koliko će određena krv biti upotrebljiva i korisna u datom trenutku ,ako bude odgovarala.Ljudi moraju biti svjesni da to ovisi o puno faktora koji se mogu dogoditi pri i za vrijeme pohrane,.te pri odmrzavanju.
Osim toga kad nas se već puno godina (i prije Zaklade)pohranjivala krv iz pupkovine samo što je to onda bilo omogućeno(i uobićajeno) kod obitelji čiji su članovi imali/imaju malignu bolest u kojoj je mogućnost transplantacij jedna od opcija.
Osobno podržavam mogućnost da stanice spreme svi koji žele u cijeloj državi,a ne samo da se to ogranići na mali broj rodilišta.Pa tko želi ,da ima mogućnost to i učiniti.Mislim da je to osobna stvar svakog pojedinca.

----------


## roby

Mislim (nemojte me držati za riječ) da MS za sada jedino pomažu u liječenju dijabetesa i leukemije. A da za karcinom mogu pomoći jedino u oporavku iscrpljenog organizma od posljedica kemoterapije. (ispravite me ako griješim)

----------


## Majuška

Ja sam htjela donirati MS i pripremila sam sve papire, ponjela ih u rodilište (SD) gdje oni kao imaju sve dogovoreno sa zakladom AR...

Ja sam bila preiscrpljena i u prevelikim bolovima nakon dva dana trudova da se s njima natežem za još nešto a MD preuzbuđen kad su ga napokon pustili u box, tako da su jednostavno "propustili" uzeti krv iz pupkovine   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------

